# Weather is way too warm for this time of year



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't know about the rest of you guys but here in Maine the weather has changed a lot both over my life and faster over the last couple years.

I remember growing up digging snow caves to get to the front door, being stranded because the plow truck could not make it to the farm and snow banks that we could stand on and look down at cars going by. Now we have about an inch of snow outside and that's melting and will be gone in a day or two.

In recent years it appears the weather is changing faster. You never used to hear of tornado's in Maine. Now we hear about tornado's every summer touching down somewhere in Maine.

My father-in-law who is 86 says it's changed so much in his life that it's hard to believe. He remembers logging with a bulldozer when several times he would leave it parked in the woods then get a big storm and the dozer would have so much snow on it that if you did not know where it was no one could have found it.

He also says summers used to be no where near as wet as they are now.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Al Gore said this would happen


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Al Gore said this would happen


 He also said he invented the internet.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Toyes Hill Angus (Dec 21, 2010)

The earth's climate has always been, and will continue in the future to change. case in point: have you ever seen a wooly mamoth or saber tooth tiger. December 21, 2012 is just the day before the 22nd, nothing more. Al Gore is right, the climate is changing, you know this because you don't see dinosaurs in the street. So as far as that goes change is good for some. I don't know how you would keep a T-rex out of the cows pasture, but I think it would be worse than coyotes in with the sheep!


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Toyes Hill Angus said:


> The earth's climate has always been, and will continue in the future to change. case in point: have you ever seen a wooly mamoth or saber tooth tiger. December 21, 2012 is just the day before the 22nd, nothing more. Al Gore is right, the climate is changing, you know this because you don't see dinosaurs in the street. So as far as that goes change is good for some. I don't know how you would keep a T-rex out of the cows pasture, but I think it would be worse than coyotes in with the sheep!


EXACTLY! Our weather records are only 150 years old at best most are less than 100 years. The earth has been spinning for several million years or at least a few thousand no matter which direction your beliefs are. Point is, we haven't seen much.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Consider this as well. Used to be much warmer not that long ago. Roughly 700 years ago the vikings grew their own grapes in greenland.


----------



## Richardin52 (Aug 14, 2011)

There is a professor at the University of Maine at Orino that drilled through ice in Greenland. He said the ice is formed like rings on a tree from summer to winter. Anyway he says he helped gather records from a couple hundred thousand years ago. He said they can see what was in the air, like the amount of dust, pollen, oxygen, carbon dioxide etc. He also said they could tell how much it snowed and what the average temperature was looking at the ice. According to him they bored through several ice ages and what surprised him was when an ice age hit it happened in a mater of 20 years or less. This guy has spent his life studying the climate and after 40 odd years doing it he probably knows more about it than most people.

If they can figure out how to get to the moon why can't they figure out what is in ice and count rings? That same professor said in all the ice samples they collected carbon dioxide levels were never as high as they are now in the world.

Norm Chomsky has some interesting things to say about the subject at the link below.

Noam Chomsky and Bill McKibben on Global Warming - YouTube


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I've seen a few discussions about the dark ages in europe and the theory was a mini I've age was getting ready to start. Cool wet summers led to crop failures which then led to hungry sickly people which let the plague run rampant. The time line doesn't seem right but the theory was the start of the industrial revolution warmed things back up with all the coal that was starting to be used in open hearths and resulting soot that literally covered everything.

For our sci fi fan members. Larry Nivens "Fallen Angels" is a tale about how another ice starts when we clean things up too much and the resulting lack of green house cases throws the planet into another ice age. Think of canada covered in a glacier with the leading edge already covering our northern states.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Stopped along the roadside the other day and snapped a few pictures, seen some cherry trees in blossom already here in Cambridge. Tammys cousin said that's about 10 weeks earlier than it should be for the area.


----------



## Waterway64 (Dec 2, 2011)

This is the weather I ordered for this winter!! Easy on the joints....lol


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Richardin52 said:


> Norm Chomsky has some interesting things to say about the subject at the link below.


"If something is repeated over and over as obvious, the chances are that it is obviously false." Noam Chomsky

Well, I guess my view is that weather people (meteorologists) are wrong at least 50% of the time with their short-term predictions. Climatology is based on past trends and how often they occured. Both endevor to build mathematical models that will forecast the future but are limited by existing computing power and real knowledge of how the variables interact. A lot more money has been spent trying to model the stock/bond market and that hasn't been successful either. This is reported on by the both the mainstream and fringe media who love disasters, both current and future, because it gives them something to talk about and makes them seem relevent in our lives. At the bottom of this food chain are the politicians who have invested in "green power" as a way to wrest economic power from the carbon-based industries who are currently very strong. This follows the model that the peaceniks have always used against the military-industrial complex. Both use poor and ordinary people as their reasons for protest but care about neither.....they only want to line their own pockets.

So what should I do? Trade in all of my old equipment for newer stuff that is much more complex and requires Diesel Exhaust Fluid? Get rid of livestock because they fart methane? Plow up my hayfields and plant corn for ethanol (Brazil uses sugar cane it's more efficent)?

Sorry, I'll just keep plugging along. I'm too old to worry about something I can't do much about. After all, December 21st will be the end of the world so Global Warming will be irrelevant.


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

*"If something is repeated over and over as obvious, the chances are that it is obviously false." Noam Chomsky*

* I'm too old to worry* I can identify with that.
Now you Know I do not lie. 
Three years ago I Celibrated mt 87 th birthday. A true statement.
So now when I am loading hay into a sweet things Pick Up and she as "how old are you?" I have an answer.  I have all ready celibrated my 87 th birthday. To which she says, "My you are in good condition for an 87 year old!"
I used to tell them I am 72 but that was a while back.

After all, December 21st will be the end of the world so Global Warming will be irrelevant.

My ambition is to be thrown out of TAMU, at age 95, for being a disruptive influence.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

hay wilson in TX said:


> *"If something is repeated over and over as obvious, the chances are that it is obviously false." Noam Chomsky*
> 
> * I'm too old to worry* I can identify with that.
> Now you Know I do not lie.
> ...


Wilson, 
I admire your wit and your grit. I hope you have many more healthy birthdays to celebrate. Good haying to you and God bless you.

My Sincerest Regards,
Mike


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A friend sent me the link to this article.

Forget global warming - it's Cycle 25 we need to worry about (and if NASA scientists are right the Thames will be freezing over again) | Mail Online


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

The weather men cant get a three day forecast right to bale hay so how can they predict the weather for a whole year or predict cycles. It has changed in my life and i am sure it will continue to change. The old weatherman from WGN radio, Roger Treamstra once said "Normal weather is the average of the last ten years of abnormal weather."You cant change it so you deal with it as it comes . Whoever thinks this winter is easy doesnt have cattle. I HATE mud. It is helping with straw sales.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

steve IN said:


> Whoever thinks this winter is easy doesnt have cattle. I HATE mud. It is helping with straw sales.


Corn stalk bedding is huge here.Along with bedded cattle barns.Some guys bale 10,000 rd bales of stalks.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I just noticed some of our trees are putting out buds.....A sure sign that you guys in the North are going to send us a mini ice age in the near future. It's already been below freezing once.....that's enough winter for me!


----------



## K WEST FARMS (Apr 4, 2011)

Forcast is for +40 degrees again for tomorrow Feb. 2.......that happens and our snow cover will be gone for the second time this Winter !! Not good for the hay crops up this way !! John


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

I will agree that it is to warm this time of year. At 2:30 this afternoon it was 85deg, it was down right HOT in the sun. We will pay for all this warm weather somehow. Now if we could just get some rain,just over 3" in the last 5 months. It is dry here.

scrapiron


----------

